# 2007 Chateau Gigognan "Bois des Moines" Cotes du Rhone Villages - Wine Review



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

*2007 Chateau Gigognan "Bois des Moines" Cotes du Rhone Villages - Wine Review*

* 2007 Chateau Gigognan "Bois des Moines" Cotes du Rhone Villages *

Over the last year, I've been collecting as much wine from the Southern Rhone area of France of the 2007 vintage as I can get my hands on. It has been considered legendary by many wine critics, especially Robert Parker who gave the 2007 Southern Rhone vintage a "98." This is the first of the bottles of the 2007's that I have opened out of my personal collection, and so far they are showing very well.



*2007 Chateau Gigognan "Bois des Moines," Grenache/Syrah/Mourvedre, Cotes du Rhone Villages*

*Color:* Dark garnet.
*Nose:* Red jammy fruit, black pepper with heavy after notes of garrigue and dust. A little tinge of alcohol at the end catches the nose.
*Taste:* Very ripe flavors of plum and cranberries with a streak of minerality thoughout the mid palate. Leaves you with an after taste of glycerine and "green" flavors.
*Acidity:* Medium
*Density:* >Medium to full bodied.
*Finish:* Long >30 seconds.
*Alcohol:* 14%
*Notes:* Very good mouth feel and very good weight and flavor for the price point. Smooth wine, not high on complexity, but perfect for this caliber of wine (Villages). Really shows off the greatness of the vintage in southern France at the lower end of the price spectrum. 
*Rating: 89 $18.98 *


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Chateau Gigognan "Bois des Moines" Cotes du Rhone Villages - Wine Review*

Thanks for the review, I've had more than a dozen '07 bottles from the Southern Rhone a, from Cotes du Rhone to Cru designations, not a single one had failed me yet. Hard to resist picking one off the cellar!


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Chateau Gigognan "Bois des Moines" Cotes du Rhone Villages - Wine Review*

still working thru my 89' Chateau Neuf de Pape's and Cote Du Rhones I picked up while outside of Marseilles in '95 when temporarily over there with the Air Force for the Bosnia bruhaha. Frankly, I let these go too long (especially the CDR's) and with all my moves have probably not had the best storage.

Any off the top of your head rec's for some other chateaus in CDR?


----------

